# Previous purchasers of Buff Cards



## Menexenus (Jun 16, 2007)

Will previous purchasers of Buff Cards get any kind of update or patch to get the revisions that were added to Buff Cards (Revised)?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 16, 2007)

You can just redownload it - the original file was updated.  Go to your RPGNow account and the option should be there somewhere (sorry - I'm not 100% familiar with how that site works, but I know that functionality is there!)


----------



## Menexenus (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## talinthalas (Sep 4, 2007)

Is there anyway we could get a blank card that we could fill in with spells not in the SRD?

Talinthalas


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2007)

I could've sworn there was one in there?


----------



## talinthalas (Sep 4, 2007)

There are 3 blank cards at the end of the document, but I am not allowed to enter any text into them. Unless of course I am doing something wrong.

Talinthalas Moonsung


----------

